# Syphon upgrade



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had a relapse of Upgraditis and Christmas isn't far off so they tell me.

I bought a cheap Hario syphon copy six months ago along with a butane burner. Now while the coffee is fine the quality of the syphon upsets my OCD, although its lasted longer than any of my Chemexs.

Any ideas on an upgrade to the syphon?

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll be looking for a legit Hario syphon with halogen beam heater...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at Cona siphons - uber cool retro 1970 chic. HasBean sell them. If you fancy some Hario siphon chic - look at the Somelier - not cheap - I managed to pick one up relatively cheap. It allows you to brew with paper, cloth and mesh filter for different results.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> You'll be looking for a legit Hario syphon with halogen beam heater...


Thanks Glenn Is the quality so much better? Though I think think i may take a rain check on the heater











The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at Cona siphons - uber cool retro 1970 chic. HasBean sell them. If you fancy some Hario siphon chic - look at the Somelier - not cheap - I managed to pick one up relatively cheap. It allows you to brew with paper, cloth and mesh filter for different results.


I've been looking on the Hasbean site myself but was looking for feedback. Another problem being theres only me in the house drinking brewed coffee so size is important.

Gaz


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't really see how the quality could be different. Thicker glass maybe? They do the same thing though so can't imagine results in the cup would be different.


----------

